# 99051



## perkins05 (Dec 29, 2010)

Need help with correct usage of 99051 for a regular saturday clinic?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 29, 2010)

We use 99051 in our walk-in clinics that stay open after 5 and on weekends, for patients seen during those times. Most insurers deny it (like UHC, for example), but some Blue Cross plans and I *think* some Cigna cover it. (It's about 50/50, really). We're reimbursed between $15 and $20 for it, though, so it's worth billing. 

If your clinic is regularly scheduled to be open on Saturday, then 99051 is the code you'd need. This article might explain it better than I do:

http://codingnews.inhealthcare.com/...billing-for-physicians’-after-hours-services/


----------



## perkins05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your help....


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have always been taught that if the office is open on the weekends or on Saturdays as a rule, 99051 can't be used because those are your regulary scheduled hours.  Can someone please clarify?  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 3, 2011)

The 99051 is used in additon to whatever other service you perform during REGULARLY scheduled evening weekend and holiday hours.  So if your office is open during the evening or on weekends then you may append the 99051 to all visits and services performed during those times.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Just wanted to add...*



mitchellde said:


> The 99051 is used in additon to whatever other service you perform during REGULARLY scheduled evening weekend and holiday hours.  So if your office is open during the evening or on weekends then you may append the 99051 to all visits and services performed during those times.



It goes by your office's *posted* hours. For example:

If your sign says Open M-F 8-5, and you see patients on Saturday, it's 99050.

But, if it says Open M-F 8-8, Saturday 1-6, and the patient is seen on Saturday at 2, or on a weekday between 5-8pm, then it's 99051.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## AileenN (Sep 9, 2022)

is Billing 99051 optional for CA"? Anybody have coding guidelines?


----------

